# Can I use the PC wireless card as a router for ps3 internet access?



## JediCow (Sep 8, 2009)

So I am currently living in my sisters place dog watching for her. Now the problem is they do not have a wireless network for my ps3 to connect to and a cable is out of the question as it would be way to far. Is there anyways to use the wireless card on my PC to connect to the ethernet connection that is is connected to the internet? 

Thank You, 
JediCow


----------



## JediCow (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: PS3 To PC*

I realise the title should say "Can I use the PC wireless card as a router for ps3 internet access?"


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

It may work. Would the PS3 be on a wired connection to the computer? You would probably need to connect the PS3 via Ethernet to the computer (creating an ICS connection on the computer), and then the computer wireless to the router.


----------



## JediCow (Sep 8, 2009)

Ohh I think there is a misunderstanding. The computer is connected directly to the internet through ethernet. The ps3 is way off in another room but I have a wireless card in the desktop. I want to know if the wireless card can be used as it it were a router to send out internet access to the ps3.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok. I'm assuming then you are currently connected directly to the modem, and not a router? I'm not totally sure you can setup a shared wireless connection from the computer if it's running wireless, but you certainly should with a wired connection to the modem.
Try these instructions to enable wireless network sharing on Windows 7.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

The PS3 Wireless is not Ad-Hoc compatible. Meaning its not able to connect directly to another wireless device like a PC wireless card. It can only connect to a Wireless Router.


----------

